# The cutest ugly head you've ever seen!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is Zulu. He's an Irish Sport horse, who's a bit heavy on the draft heritage. He has kind of an "ugly" head, in that his eyes are small, it's too big, hooked nose and all. But to me, his head is really charming and cute. He has the nicest personality, so that's all I can see when I look at his little "piggy" eyes.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

nrawwww. I agree, very cute in an ugly way. He looks like such a sweetheart though!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i see no ugliness!! i see a gorgeous horse who looks like a big baby


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

And he acts like one, too! I sometims call him Baby Huey.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He looks like a gentle giant! Some of the best horses we've had over the years, disposition & personality wise, were also the ugliest.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

He reminds me of my Mason! Mason had a MASSIVE percheron head on a skinny little QH neck. Little eyes, and a big roman nose. But he was the kindest, and sweetest horse I've ever known.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think he's very regal! And very handsome 

He actually has the same face shape as Sky too.. Though Sky is a bit more chunky via the paint in him.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Zulu is so cute


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

He looks like a gentleman.


----------



## auTBrider (Feb 6, 2011)

Nawwwww big boofhead


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I like him! It looks like he has a roman nose.....which I love!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks , everyone. "boofhead", I like that. "regal", I like that, too.
I just rode him today on the trails. He did well, though he was more worried than usual. He is just so hard to ride, I mean to stay balanced over his movement and all. I am beat! I mean exhausted! But, happy.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

What a cutie! I don't see the ugliness, I see a big fluffy teddy bear


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

He has kind eyes and he see's your beauty


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He looks cute to me!! :smile:


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

he's gorgeous 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww Zulu. I love him. He's such a cutie-patootie...a very LARGE cutie-patootie!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

He looks like a big cutie!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't see an ugly horse... He sorta reminds me of me Walker gelding Dakota...


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

I think Zulu's very handsome and manly! I bet the ladies love him!


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

he looks so sweet!!


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

I think he has an incredibly kind eye and a very sweet face. He also has one heck of a canter!! Kudos to you for your trail ride! I bet it was fun.


----------

